# engine remapping



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

Many thanks to all the people who enquired about remapping.I have had my hand slapped by the admin for offering a special offer (please accept my appoligies)
As you may or may not of noticed i am now sponsering the tech/mech forum so if anybody is interested in our service can you please pm me for details of offers etc.
My intention is purely to advise and offer a 1st class service to members of MHF.
Once again apologies to admin and long may the forums reign.
Regards
Alex


----------

